# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  can't promote your facebook page? here is why! part1

## pagexn

As the title indicates, most of page owners on facebook cant promote their pages properly and cant expand their businesses as they use ineffective or effective but not useful methods to do so.

Here we will share some ways new or not, which is not important, but the important thing is how to perform them in the most effective way !





*Who are we??* *Pag**exn* is a web company specialized in social marketing that will release a new facebook application helping page owners to get more targeted fans. The application is totally new, creative and very effective. We think it will be the first choice for page owners to expand their pages. It will resolve all the problems that face social marketing and will supply its users with a new tool that is not present before, the app will be released by august and until this occurs we decided to share some of our experience on social marketing with you!



*Every 2 or 3 days* we will share a new topic with new ways of social marketing here with you and we are happy to help, co-operate and listen to your opinions about them all.

The last method we will share with you on the last day will be our surprising application, so wait for it!!



*Let's begin the first way:*

1- This way depends on the content that is offered by the FB page, if you are depending on selling, marketing or write news on the page wall continuously, you will benefit from this way very much.

Most articles talk about the content that you offer for your fans, but they all forget that facebook search engine dont archive this content!! So, they said later, that it is helpful to stay your present fans tuned on with the page , not to get new fans !



*Why google does not archive the page wall posts??*, because facebook doesnt permit googles spiders to archive the content unlike (twitter)!!

So what will happen if google archived your posts, off course you will get more and more fans to your page from the 1st search engine in the world!!



*How this happens?*

Simply you have to make a blog on blogger or wordpress or digg or them all , and update it every day and every time you add a post on your FB page , you have to add it also on these blogs (adding more posts with the same interest will be helpful) , you can link these blogs with your page through (RSS), so every post you add on the page , will be added automatically on these blogs ( but we dont prefer it).



After adding a FB like box plugin (http: //developers. facebook .com/docs/guides/web)for your page on these blogs, you will see your fans number increase day after day, and the importance of them, is that they are totally targeted!!



*Some advices:*

*1-* We advise you to make a blog on most services that offer it (blogger, wordpress, digg, reddit, ezines) also use (twitter account and link it with your page) and publish links on (delicious, stumbleupon, etc)

That is of help in getting more visitors to your sites as most of these services have their own search engine and have their own users!

*2-* Also try to use simple blog theme that resembles a page wall on FB, there are a lot of them everywhere.

*3-* Place your FB like box plugin and other social plugins everywhere on your blogs to be sure that every visitor will see it!

*4-* Apply commenting with facebook account on your blogs, as every comment on your blog will be shared on the commenter profile and his friends will see it , so getting more visitors and fans !



>>>Remember that facebook is not separated from the web!! , but it is a part of it, getting fans to your page is very similar to getting visitors to your site, applying the same methods with few changes will be perfect!



Talking about this way is endless, so we will be happy to listen to you here and discuss everything with you!

----------

DesaisBakery (17-Sep-11)

----------


## Missnancyalex

No doubt these tips are helpful but I expect more advance tips because these are basic level tips every marketer know it.

----------


## Just Gone

yep ........... we know all that !!

----------

